# The 10 Best Tomatoes for Pastes &amp; Sauces



## Susan_Finzo

I see alot of tomatoe plants I have never heard of,but would love to try.Where do I find the seed 
Oh and by the way......I really Love Your Page/Site...Can hardly wait for each morning to come ,to see what you have posted for the day !!
Keep It Up....Good Job !!!


----------



## Tee

Hi Susan - Thanks so much for your kind words. I glad you find the information here useful. I'm so happy to have you join me each day 

The tomato plants that are listed contain links where you can purchase the seed if you are interested in growing them.

You can also check out seed companies like Baker Creek, Territorial Seed, and Totally Tomatoes (among many others) for a great selection of tomato seeds.


----------



## Tina Guarino

core_carbonmedia_admin said:


> It is really hard to beat homemade spaghetti sauce and homemade salsa that's made from fresh tomatoes grown right in your own vegetable garden.
> 
> Growing tomatoes for pastes and sauces has become extremely popular just because of that statement.
> 
> If you are looking to make your own homemade tomato pastes, sauces, or the best darn salsa this side of Texas, then you'll want to add a few of these tomatoes to your seed list.
> 
> Here are the ten best tomatoes for pastes and sauces.
> 
> *Amish Paste*
> 
> The Amish Paste tomato comes from the Pennsylvania Amish and features a large meaty, bright red tomato with excellent taste. It works well in sauces, or enjoyed fresh in salsas or salads.
> 
> 
> 
> *Super Italian Paste*
> 
> The Super Italian Paste tomato is an heirloom that comes from Italy and just bursts with flavor. The plant produces plenty of elongated, reddish-orange fruits that grow to about six inches long.
> 
> It features firm and meaty flesh that is ideal for making sauces and paste.
> 
> 
> 
> *Roma*
> 
> Roma tomatoes have a meaty interior and very few seeds. They also pack an incredible taste that is hard to beat when used in sauces, pastes, salsa, and salads.
> 
> The plants are also resistant to verticillium and fursarium wilts.
> 
> 
> 
> *San Marzano*
> 
> The San Marzano tomato is an heirloom variety that features long, blocky fruit that contain a very small seed cavity that can be easily scooped out, leaving the savory meat.
> 
> It's perfect for making sauces, canning, and for drying.
> 
> 
> 
> *Viva Italia*
> 
> The Viva Italia tomato is ideal for adding to soups and making homemade ketchup. The plants maintain vigorous growth that produce beautiful three ounce fruits.
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Mama*
> 
> The Big Mama tomato is plum-shaped, incredibly meaty, and enormous - growing up to five inches long and three inches wide.
> 
> This tomato will save you time in peeling and coring. Easily make thick homemade sauces with this sweet, meaty tomato.
> 
> 
> 
> *Little Mama*
> 
> The Little Mama tomato produces huge clusters of nice three to four ounce Roma-type tomatoes. The firm, rich flesh is ideal for preparing salsas and chutneys.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tangerine Mama*
> 
> The Tangerine Mama tomato is a beautiful orange color that even stays orange when cooking. Each plump three to four ounce fruit has a rich, tangy flavor that will add an extra zing to any sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fresh Salsa*
> 
> The name says it all about this superb tomato - the Fresh Salsa tomato is ideal for making homemade salsa. These tomatoes can be chopped into tiny cubes and still remain firm and solid. It's all meat and ideal for making salsa, bruschettas, and very light Italian sauces.
> 
> 
> 
> *Polish Linguisa*
> 
> The Polish Linguisa tomato is an heirloom variety that is one of the best tasting paste tomatoes around. The three to four inch long fruits are very meaty, which make them perfect for sauces and for drying. It's also very good sliced for salads and sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> *More Great Tomatoes*


The links do NOT work


----------

